# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Importing compound bow from USA

## paddygonebush

Hey guys

Got an American mate who is selling a Triax and i am looking at getting it. Just wondering if anyone has bought a compound bow from the USA and had it shipped?
How much roughly and where there any hang ups with customs etc if they are second hand.

Cheers
Paddy

----------


## gonetropo

i was going to import but am waiting till i got there next year. there are no issues at all with customs or police (at this stage anyway)
it was going to cost me $80 usa for bass pro to post it c/w hard case and arrows

----------


## Obsidian

Hi. I recently imported my PSE carbon air from the states. It cost me $1400nz including delivery. I received a customs letter once it arrived in the country and they stung me $250 to release the bow. I paid the money via their website.The were no other complications and the bow was delivered about 3 days later.

----------


## MarkN

Anyone here ordered Archery items from China recently? I'm curious, as to how the delivery times, have been affected by the Covid virus.

I've got a compound bow and arrows and bits n bobs, on on their way currently, all the tracking says, these have left China and are in transit to NZ.

I saw a news item, that Air NZ had cut its cargo flights back drastically, and then in the last dew days, had started up a lot more, in order to help our exports, Crayfish and the like. This is good news, as these planes, when they take Crayfish etc to China, have to come back, and hopefully they'll bring mail and parcels, as well as stuff for The Warehouse.

And to head off any discussion about buying China made, surely, yes, you get what you pay for, in terms of price, but at the moment, I'd buy a Chinese ute over an American one, more suitable for purpose  :Have A Nice Day: 

I'm thinking that NZPost is in trouble, not just for the virus times, but before this virus thing.

Last year, I've had tracked items, that took 3 days to cross 1/2 of China, 2 days to fly to NZ and 2 and a half weeks, to get from the Auckland airport, to Birkenhead on the North Shore.

And this year I've got 3 separate $1 fishing lures, that have been in the delivery chain since January.

When I get something off Trademe, from say Christchurch, to be delivered by NZPost CourierPost, it usually comes in that little electric post cart with the regular postie, who only delivers MWF, because they say they haven't got the volume for every day delivery.

I feel the it's because they save money by only having half the posties.

They should rename NZPost to "NZ mail deliveries-Maybe".

Oh and eBay, is charging us GST, on items we buy,  since that October law came in.

----------


## w8indq

I had an ilf riser sent over from china with free shipping bought off ebay, took about 5 weeks in total, I wasnt in a rush for it so it was fine

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## MarkN

Thanks for that, real life experiences, that's what I was after  :Have A Nice Day: 

My Bow and other bits n bobs, is 4 weeks coming, so not too bad I guess.

My fishing stuff is 8 weeks and counting, but as it's $1-$2 lures, I'm not too concerned.

----------


## MarkN

And for anyone who may be interested, in the delays at Courier Post, the service offered by NZPost, I ordered some Printer Ink from Trademe, which was couriered yesterday 7/5/2020, tracking says:

Service standard - Overnight - Estimated delivery: 12/5/2020

So what NZPost means by  

"NZ Post is proud to be playing a vital role in New Zealand during the response to Covid-19, providing an essential service in delivering what Kiwis need and maintaining connections within our communities during this time of uncertainty."

is 

overnight now means at least 5 days, probably a lot more.

----------


## MarkN

And I think I've managed to get a handle on what's actually happening with inbound, international deliveries.

Lest people think I'm in a tizzy over my slow packages, I can assure you, that it's the marketing lies and weasel words, that upset me, not the delays, which are understandable.

So: what happens is, that even though the item may enter the NZPost Tracking system, at the point of origin in say, China, 1 month ago,   the key terminology in the weasel words is - "if it’s been more than 5 working days since our _tracking tool shows NZ Post received your parcel"_

So the item may have been delayed in another country, it may have been flown to NZ and have passed Customs and Bio Security, put in a warehouse, but NZPost is so snowed under, that they have not scanned the item in,  as "received parcel".

It's probably sitting on a pallet next to the ones that have been scanned, as "received parcel", but in order to make the delivery times and system look better, they won't scan it.

I'd like to see a tracking system that shows, Customs clearance and Bio Security clearance, I bet they wouldn't do that. Fedex do.

It stands to reason that once it's on a plane, the airline is not going to leave the plane in the air for three weeks.

Also the Customs and Bio Security folk, will be handling less traffic in these times than usual, due to minimal passengers.

It's NZPost with it's recent cost cutting and staff layoffs and closing of the Post Offices, that has no capacity, to provide the service they reckon they can.

Businesses that have been operating on a "Just in Time" basis and a knife edge to reduce costs, have no resilience when they need some reserves to keep operating, as they say they can. 

Sack the Marketing People, Hire some Posties and change the name to "NZ Mail Deliveries, Maybe".

----------


## MarkN

It would appear that my thesis on "what's actually happening with inbound, international deliveries." is correct, at least, the marketing weasel words, have been clarified in recent days, to reflect what I am suggesting.

 They now say :

"Were experiencing delivery delays of up to 7 working days for international parcels Due to COVID-19 were seeing a significant increase in parcel volumes and have delivery delays, in some cases of up to 7 working days for international parcels, _once they have cleared NZ customs and have arrived with NZ Post_. To help us to help you, please only contact us if our Tracking tool shows its been _more than 7 working days since NZ Post received your parcel_."

So if they clear Customs and get put in a warehouse for later, then NZPost is not responsible, until they get to the warehouse in a couple of weeks time....

They didn't say this on 3 May.

Again, I'm not having a meltdown, because all my toys are delayed in the post. They are delayed because of delays caused by the Virus thing, totally understandable, what's annoying me is that the Marketing people are lying, I know that it's a pre-requisite for the job, but if I lie, I get slammed, so Marketing folk should be lynched when they are caught lying  :Have A Nice Day: 

On a positive note, one of the $2 lures, I'd bought in January, turned up yesterday, so I'm hoping that these things will all get here eventually.



For reference: the standard domestic delivery Weasel Words are :

"Were experiencing delivery delays of up to 5 working days We're seeing a significant increase in parcel volumes. While the majority of parcels are being delivered within 3 days, some parcel deliveries are delayed by up to 5 days. Deliveries into Auckland may be delayed by up to 10 days. To help us help you, please only contact us if our tracking tool shows its been more than 5 days (10 days in Auckland) since NZ Post received your parcel. We understand how important your parcels are to you and our team are working very hard to get them to you as soon as possible. Thank you for your patience as we do everything we can to keep things moving."

----------


## MarkN

The Televisual Extragavaganza are showing this story now -

TV³ did a bit with a reporter, showing that NZPost are now saying it's like 4 christmases all at once, 

and some shots of the Warehouse at Mangere I alluded to, 

full to the brim with packages and plastic-wrapped pallets upon pallets,  and really, perhaps 4 or 5 people,  could be seen in the whole place.

----------


## Stocky

I have but won't continue to now. I recently picked up a Bear Kuma from Trevor at arrowhead Archery. Called him up Thursday midday paid about 2pm and it was at my door set to my draw length and cams timed by 7am Friday morning.

----------


## Stocky

> I have but won't continue to now. I recently picked up a Bear Kuma from Trevor at arrowhead Archery. Called him up Thursday midday paid about 2pm and it was at my door set to my draw length and cams timed by 7am Friday morning.


I'm in Christchurch and he's up the far north. He's a great guy and I'm more than happy to support him. Paddy Long here in Christchurch is a good sort also but the bear filled my wants at a great price. I'll use Paddy for all my other gear. Support your local as when you need a tune the guy in Aus or the US isn't going to do it.

----------


## MarkN

Correct and I'm in contact with a local, for bit's and bobs, and Ill be using him for everything, after this experience. 

I know these delays are the fault of the virus, but I just can't stand the f**king lying

The main thrust of my rants above is that NZpost, which usually is an inefficient organisation, with delays in the order of a week or two, has been using marketing and lying to protect it's position when they should be telling us the truth and saying that they're not only snowed under but nearly comatose, nearly dead.

And yes, we own them, we pay their wages - "...1987, it has operated as a State Owned Enterprise (SOE) with the NZ Government as the 100% shareholder."


I found some tracking on an item 's source today, that shows that NZPost accepted my item in Auckland, on 12 April.  4 weeks, 5 days ago.


This is what they say ::

"We’re experiencing delivery delays of up to 5 working days We're seeing a significant increase in parcel volumes. While the majority of parcels are being delivered within 3 days, some parcel deliveries are delayed by up to 5 days. Deliveries into Auckland may be delayed by up to 10 days. To help us help you, please only contact us if our tracking tool shows it’s been more than 5 days (10 days in Auckland) since NZ Post received your parcel. We understand how important your parcels are to you and our team are working very hard to get them to you as soon as possible. Thank you for your patience as we do everything we can to keep things moving."

It should read ::

"We’re experiencing delivery delays of up to 35 or who knows?  days. We're seeing a ginormous increase in parcel volumes. While the some of the parcels are being delivered soon-ish, some parcel deliveries are delayed by up to 35 or who knows?  days. Deliveries into Auckland may be delayed by up to 35 or who knows?  days. To help us help you, please only contact us if our tracking tool shows it’s been more than 35 or who knows?  days ( who knows?   days in Auckland) since NZ Post received your parcel. We understand how important your parcels are to you and our team are working very hard to get them to you as soon as possible. Thank you for your patience as we do everything we can to keep things moving. Oh and as far as we can tell, the parcel is not lost, but then, we won't know, until  we get to the end of the huge great piles, that are gathering dust, in the warehouses out by the airport"

----------


## MarkN

after all my bitching, I made a formal complaint, via their :  "do nothing on receipt of this..." form.  and whilst I was polite, I thought that their staff could do with a little support, as they're suffering, just like the rest of us, with this Covid-19 situation.

 so I sent this with the complaint.

----------


## MarkN

And just to raise my anxiety levels,  this story in Stuff  https://www.stuff.co.nz/business/121...hs-for-letters  says things like:  

"About 29 countries have stopped sending post to New Zealand completely due to them having no way of getting things here, a spokesperson for NZ Post said."
"NZ Post said they could not put a timeframe on when Kiwis can expect items from overseas, saying it would depend on whether post was coming via air or sea and whether the country overseas had a backlog at their end. "
"the NZ Post website was "full of self-praise" for its response to Covid-19, "the reality looks quite different from the end user's point of view'. "

But even this article, has a - NZPost is trying as hard as it can, but the fault is overseas, because the other end is not doing stuff - lean to it.

My BS detector went off, over a week ago, when NZPost's weasel words started to sound like someone struggling to keep their job, I feared that NZPost was actually lying and headed for a crunch.

When 3 of my 21 outstanding items, have tracking from the sender's end, that reports arrival at Auckland airport, my thesis that NZPost cannot do the job, is starting to be borne out.

----------


## MarkN

After much analysis and interpretation of the the tracking systems that NZPost has, and another (Universal Parcel Tracking - Global Package Tracking) that collects tracking from all over the place, I'm still happy that my thesis is correct, in that, once the item arrives in NZ, it sits, until NZPost gets around, to scanning it as, "accepted" into it's system.

two supporting pieces of info :

A bag, from China, was shown, as on an airplane 1 month ago, departed Hong Long (Universal Parcel Tracking - Global Package Tracking) - it turned up on NZPost's tracking tool, two days ago, as "arrived" and was delivered today. So NZPost would have me believe that it wasn't in NZ until two days ago. So it's on a plane from Hong Kong for a month? yeah right...

I sent a query, via the NZPost online form, in which I gave them some 20 tracking numbers, all from China and all in the tracking chain, for a month or more, the 1st sentence from their response was : "We have reviewed the tracking information provided and can see that your item is still in the United States. There are no scans to indicate that your item has arrived into New Zealand or that it has been accepted into our network."

They then went on, the individually note, the 20 or so items I'd sent them, as either 'Not Arrived' or 'No Scan Information/ Un tracked'

They advised me to take it up with the sender.

So once they've scanned an item as "arrived" it seems that they can get to it reasonably quickly.

I'm not going to ask them, why they think that 20 or so items from China, is one item from America, that has not been sent.

Also the respondent used words like "Untraked", "updartes"  and "volum" and phrases like "We priority on Medicals, Passport and Food", "We have implement several new initiatives".

So whilst I am sure that, I'll get the items eventually, NZPost is being economical with the truth and I feel sorry for the folk doing the work, so that Marketing people can sit around making up fairy tales to tell the public.

See I knew you'd be interested  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Friwi

Nz post need a big kick in the but and a few heads chopped off. And they ll walk strait after that.but it not going to happen under the current gvt.

----------


## MarkN

> Nz post need a big kick in the but and a few heads chopped off. And they ll walk strait after that.but it not going to happen under the current gvt.



True, but I think you'll find that it's not the flavour of the government we have today, but the tendency of governments generally, in NZ, whatever the flavour, to try and make what should be non profit services, into profit centres. Once you put profit into the equation, you get greed and dishonesty.

Compare the Health system in NZ and the USA - in NZ it's relatively good, in America you have to pay through the nose and if you miss a payment, you're on the street.

For me, things that should be non profit: (except to allow for maintenance and projected growth), Electricity, Health, Education, Roads, Water, rubbish collection, etc etc etc.

Things that can be profit making: something, that makes something, like, growing sheep, sustainable forestry, tricking tourists out of their money, that sort of thing.

And Stadium sports, wherein the warmup is: release 15  Marketing folk,  on one side of the arena and the last one to the other side, is shot in the knee.

----------


## MarkN

Because like a terrier with a kitten, I just can't let this rest ::

So having waited for NZPost to deliver a range of $1 and $2 lures bought on eBay over December and January, suddenly, they all arrive at once, even though the cunning sellers, were all in different parts of China and thereto, you'd think, that they'd arrive at different times, even with the long delays.

But no they all arrived on the same day, 7 different packages, it's as though, when they'd turned up at NZPost, they got chucked in a bin and when the bins were all full, NZPost delivered the contents.

 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Roarless20

@MarkN

I'm feeling some relief after reading your posts. A friend sent me a scope from the US in late March. Tracking says it has departed Chicago international on the 25/3/20. No tracking updates since. No import permit requests from Customs (i have a permit), nothing has arrived.
I'm expecting my parcel is sitting somewhere in NZ waiting to be processed. Hopefully.

----------


## MarkN

ahh yes, whilst it may appear I'm all OCD about my mail, I've got a Compound Bow, Sights, Drop Down Rest, two sets of arrows, and a whole lot of bit and bobs, all due about two weeks ago.

Now I'm clear of the hospital and I can get out again, I've got no bow and arrow set to play with  :Have A Nice Day:  My Fishing Kayak is just a bit heavy for me until I've had a chance to finish healing, so two more weeks for fishing  :Have A Nice Day: 

I'm a bit of an eBay connoisseur, I can spend two days monitoring the prices of say, a bow sight and end up buying one for $91 when  the other 20 or so listings are up to $200, so I've bought all that I need, after many, many hours of research, to not have them when expected, is frustrating, NZPost is not so much bad,  for the delay, but is  v bad for the f'n lies they are telling.

I found some similar experiences over on the Geekzone forum people are experiencing huge delays for stuff sent from over seas, but recently suff is arriving for (say England) quite quickly.

There'll still be pallets and pallets of parcels gathering dust, we can only hope they'll not be forgotten.

----------


## MarkN

Found some interesting info today, it would appear that my bow is not lost, but that NZPost, don't want to say "It's in a big pile in a warehouse somewhere".

The tracking number is in their system, but they won't say where it is, it's in two other systems as well. See attached image. I've anonymised the tracking number, just in case the NZPost marketing people are using the google lever,  to monitor complaints and they decide to drive a forklift over my parcel!

FYI, EMS is an express mail service out of China and it's the step up, in speed and tracking, from regular China Post. It is also the reason, I was comfortable giving a chunk of money to the seller, whose pre-sales service was great.

----------


## MarkN

Aaaah!, I found this

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/a...ectid=12330992

from some 10 days ago

Watch the vid and pause at 0:36, look to the left of the room (and all around actually) and see the very large number of storage bins, that's where our parcels are!

I'll also note the apology from the boss (correct behaviour) and that none of the storage bins, are the kind that come on ships, they are all the kind that come on planes.*

The work flow is: these parcels and packages have arrived, later they are scanned as 'arrived', my Thesis is correct.



Waiting waiting waiting



addendum: from the article above:

Orders placed now will be moved through the network without being held - meaning they may arrive before something you ordered months ago. Walsh said customers could expect new orders delivered in 1-5 days, except deliveries into and out of Auckland which may take up to two weeks.

NZ Post chief marketing officer Bryan Dobson said last week he didn't know how long those volumes would last but expected CourierPost to continue to be busy at least until normal retail opened up again.

- so Bryan Dobson is responsible for telling us earlier, 'no problem, 5 days, it'll be fine, nothing to see here....'

----------


## MarkN

> Orders placed now will be moved through the network without being held - meaning they may arrive before something you ordered months ago. Walsh said customers could expect new orders delivered in 1-5 days, except deliveries into and out of Auckland which may take up to two weeks.


Whilst not exactly reflecting the quoted passage above, I got one little pack, of Judo Small game arrow heads yesterday, ordered April 21.

My Bow and  several other items were ordered April 15 . Can't see 'em no, not here yet.

So on this one parcel delivery experience, there is no ordered queue in the delivery happening, it'll be luck as to when something, is eventually delivered.

----------


## MarkN

> MNissen:
> 
> Well the NZPost's weasel words, in which the key terminology is - *"if it’s been more than 5 working days since our tracking tool shows NZ Post received your parcel"
> 
> has changed to ::
> 
> "To help us help you, please only contact us if our tracking tool shows it’s been more than 5 days (10 days in the Waikato and 2 weeks in Auckland) since NZ Post received your parcel"
> 
> I guess that someone*pointed*that the tracking tool may not be showing the user what other*tracking tools are showing, you know, *leaving*information off that casts NZPost in a negative light...


4 June - The weasel words have been altered again, on the Tracking tool, when I check on all the items, that have been "in Transit" etc etc (on a pallet in Auckland *I reckon).

"Delivery update; We are working to have 90% of new parcels in our network delivered within three days across the country. There are no specific areas where we have significant delays. *Thank you for your patience."

No more mention of the back log, I guess if they stop talking about it, we'll quietly go away - not me.

these NZPost a***holes are doing my head in

----------


## MarkN

I know that these posts are prolly not of interest, to most people here and I thank the Moderators for letting them be.

I am on a few other - non hunting related  - forums and on one, the Mods spat tacks, when I referred to facebook as farcebook   :Have A Nice Day: 

This thread will be a useful timeline resource, should I ever have to go after NZPost, for the some thousand or so dollars of gear, they've got of mine   :Sad: 
---

"Orders placed now will be moved through the network without being held - meaning they may arrive before something you ordered months ago." 

on re-examining NZPOst's words I see  "*being held*"  I missed it the first time. 

This in lawyers eyes means that NZPost,  *is holding, can and does hold*  a person's private property, for what ever reason, they have admitted that they hold packages.

mmmm

To paraphrase a friend, half my family are Lawyers and Judges, the other half are Journalists.   :Have A Nice Day: 

I'm very tempted to use the link on their page 'Report a scam' https://www.nzpost.co.nz/about-us/wh...ecurity-centre

----------


## MarkN

Because I was bored, I spent the last couple of days reinstalling all my computers to fresh, latest, and shiny  :Have A Nice Day: 

And on some further research into the fate of my 20 some parcels, I can report the following:

The package that is the compound bow,  on China Posts's site  ::

2020-04-16	15:21:12	Package Received	Zhengzhou
			16:07:00	Depature from Local Sorting Center	Zhengzhou
			18:43:01	Arrival at Regional Sorting Center	Zhengzhou
2020-04-17	23:10:35	Departure from Regional Sorting Center	Zhengzhou
2020-04-19	10:02:36	Arrival at Regional Sorting Center	BeijingCity
			13:07:05	Dispatched from Office of Exchange	BeijingCity
			16:58:35	Departure from Regional Sorting Center	BeijingCity
2020-05-05	16:41:57	Handed over to Airlines	BeijingCity
2020-05-20	19:55:06	Handed over to Airlines	ShanghaiCity

So some 5 weeks to get around China and presumably the last entry, means that the plane has left for NZ? I dunno, but AirNZ is trumpeting their cargo twixt Auckland and Shanghai:

https://www.airnewzealand.co.nz/pres...anghai-tonight 
and 
https://www.rnz.co.nz/news/national/...om-new-zealand

So if it did get to auckland 2 and 1/2 weeks is not too worrying, but NZPost says:

EV   xxx   CN   Last updated: 19/4/2020 13:07
_____

I also found that the EMS site - https://www.ems.post/en, has this info :

EMS New Zealand    New Zealand
Website information
› New Zealand Post
› International Courier
Customer care information
cscems@nzpost.co.nz
(+64) 0800 73 63 53 (Domestic calls only), (+64 9) 367 9710 (International calls only)
_____
I sent an email to cscems@nzpost.co.nz and got an auto response :

Dear xxx

Thanks for getting in touch. Your enquiry number is 041xxxx0.

We are delivering 90% of new parcels into our network within 3 days across the country. There is no specific area where we have significant delays beyond this.

*However, there is still a small number of older parcels remaining from the COVID-19 volume increase we experienced and we expect to have delivered these by the end of this week.*

Thanks for your patience and understanding. We are doing all we can to respond to all enquiries within 3 working days.
Kind Regards

National Contact Centre
_____

Here's hoping  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MarkN

Some weeks on, I have this to report, to those who may have items being sent from overseas.

1st, it transpires that NZ post is part of  an international agreement, wherein they all agree to deliver each other's packages and mail. 

So if something is sent UPS in America, or China post in China, that's why it turns up with NZPost.

Some of the tracking services available on line are  (but are not limited to) Track USPS, Canada Post, Royal Mail, DHL, China Post, Fedex, UPS, Panasia, Deutsche Post, AliExpress, Banggood, ASOS. 

There are others.

EMS is a global mail network, the NZ page is https://www.ems.post/en/global-netwo...ms-new-zealand  - which when contacted turns out to be NZPost.

This is a good thing. It means that despite the marketing people's lies, it seems that NZPost can track the package, though they may not want to tell you, when they're the cause of any delays.

By drilling down, on some of my outstanding items, on multiple tracking services and marrying up the status messages, with the messages on NZPost, I am confident when I state the following ::

There have been Major Delays, in every Country that a package passes through, an example would be - China 4 weeks - Hong Kong 2 Weeks (transit) - NZ 3 weeks - delivery 5 days.

I know this because of the information, from multiple tracking sources, on some items that have been delivered.

Also because NZPost would have me believe than an item was "International Departure" 7 weeks ago, then it supposedly arrives in NZ and is processed by Customs, Biosecurity and NZPost mail sorting centre, in 4 hrs and 2 minutes and then is stuck in a courier van for up to 5 or so days....  Yeah right.


13/6/2020 03:08 International arrival Auckland, New Zealand

13/6/2020 07:10 In transit to local depot Auckland, New Zealand


The good news is, the packages are starting to be delivered, even though the NZPost tracking tool was showing "no information" for cupla months, until the day or so prior to delivery, when  miraculously, the information turned up on the tracking tool.


The other good news is that the NZpost language has been changed to:

"*International delivery updates*
Events overseas can delay the delivery of items.

*COVID-19 update: Delivery delays*
Due to the wide spread of COVID-19 globally, we are still experiencing major international delivery delays due to insufficient airfreight capacity and government restrictions. We expect this to continue for some time. Thank you for your patience.

*Delays in receiving parcels from overseas*

There are still major international delivery delays with parcels arriving in to NZ from overseas. We are working to have the majority of parcels, once received in to NZ Post, delivered within 5 days. There are no specific areas where we have significant delays with deliveries within NZ."


So this to me indicates that they are telling us the truth now, or at least the information they are providing, tallies with the facts.

I've still not got my bow, but accessories are starting to arrive, so I'm happy for the moment  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Inder

Is there any duty free allowance? I am thinking of ordering a traditional bow from US. Not able to find the duty structure anywhere. 

-Inder

----------


## MarkN

from Customs website 

"Customs will not collect GST, duty or charge an Import Entry Transaction Fee (IETF) on goods valued $1000 or less, unless the goods are part of a large consignment.

This does not apply to tobacco and alcohol products - duty and GST are collected regardless of the value.  

If you buy goods valued over $1000, you'll have to pay duty and GST plus the IETF and MPI levy when the goods arrive in NZ.

This calculation is an estimation only and applies to goods imported for personal use after 1 December 2019."

and the calculator page - https://www.customs.govt.nz/personal...uty-estimator/

-----

I bought my bow from eBay, which is collecting GST,  so as my bow was < $1,000  I had only to pay the GST.

A quick research I did, was that if I'd bought a $1,500 bow, from 'wherever',  it would have attracted duty of about $75 on top of what ever the GST was. And then you've got to deal with Customs etc when it gets here, to pay the moneys.

Easier to get a cheaper bow and let eBay do the GST faffing around. 

Though in retrospect, I coulda saved myself the GST money, by buying from somewhere that didn't collect GST and then keeping the total purchase+ shipping+insurance,  below $1,000.

----------


## MarkN

Well the wait is over, Bow turned up today, 2 months and 5 days after it left China. Slow aeroplane  :Have A Nice Day: 

First impressions are: 

Camo finish is greener than I'd expected - but that's a plus in NZ.

Overall finish is good.

D loop is loose, which is good, I can move it to where I want it.

Axle to Axle is supposed to be 30 5/8" but its 32 3/4" and the Brace Height is supposed to be 7.25" but is 7.5". 

The limb bolts appear to be wound out, a bit and the draw length is at 29" so when I've adjusted these, I think the A to A and Brace Height will change also..

So a photo, all I've done is mount the wrist sling and stabiliser mounts to it.

I expect I'll post some more as I work through the set up and measurements to see if it's 70 lbs and 329 fps etc.





As you can see below, according to NZPost, it left China 2 months and 5 days ago and then 27 hours and 27 minutes after it's arrival in Auckland, it's at my door  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MarkN

There are times when I swear Murphy's law is living inside my head.

Not only are the axle to axle and brace height different, from the ones listed, but the riser is different too. I appear to have been delivered  different bow to that I ordered.

I guess I'll check the draw length and draw weight tomorrow and lodge a complaint.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

Have a look at the ready to hunt packages from www.huntersfriend.com  You could pick up some decent brand name packages for less than a $1000. It's still best to support a local pro shop,  at least until you can do all your own servicing etc.

----------


## Inder

> from Customs website 
> 
> "Customs will not collect GST, duty or charge an Import Entry Transaction Fee (IETF) on goods valued $1000 or less, unless the goods are part of a large consignment.
> 
> This does not apply to tobacco and alcohol products - duty and GST are collected regardless of the value.  
> 
> If you buy goods valued over $1000, you'll have to pay duty and GST plus the IETF and MPI levy when the goods arrive in NZ.
> 
> This calculation is an estimation only and applies to goods imported for personal use after 1 December 2019."
> ...



Thanks Mark, 

My stuff will definitely be over Nz$1000. Will have to read up a bit on customs site as to how much customs duty I will end up paying. My bow is a custom bow ordered from US bower. I don't think he will collect GST at source etc.

-Inder

----------


## Waimauku

Oh,my order from brownells has only been in the air for a month,at Ieast I know when it gets here nz post will get right on it.

----------


## gonetropo

before i tried to remove an arm on a jobsite i was using a buckmaster 70lb compound, today i pulled back the string on an EK compound that is supposed to be 70lb (it was wound all the way up) and either i have become massively stronger since the accident or they sure are ambitious about their specs

----------


## MarkN

It would appear that they sent me the wrong bow, or at least a bow that's different, to the bow they advertised as Kaimei Qin 30-70lbs 329fps.  https://tinyurl.com/y9nj5cdf 

So after comparing what I got with photos of those on the google machine, it appears that this  https://tinyurl.com/y82n22ah  manufacturer makes the bow I got. 

Pictures are exact and specs tally, in that, it's draw length, marked on the Cams is 16 - 31" and the draw weight, is 25-60lbs,  on testing I got 62lbs max (see image). It says it's also 329fps.

So whilst I didn't get the 30-70lbs that I thought I was getting, maybe 60lbs is enough for me, but I definitely got a cheaper one, than that which I ordered. I've lodged a complaint, maybe I'll get a partial refund and keep the bow....   mmm...

----------


## Bol Tackshin

That is quite a drama for something that isn't even what isn't even what you were after.  It really is a cautionary tale!

----------


## MarkN

Yes, I reckon the bow will do me well, now that I'm halfway through setting it up, 70lbs was prolly a bit ambitious for goats and rabbits and hares  :Have A Nice Day: 

But not getting what I paid for, rankles, like paying for a Range-rover and getting  Great Wall ute, the ute will be fine,  :Have A Nice Day:  Just a bloody expensive one  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MarkN

A small note on the continuing uselessness of NZPost.

As noted in another thread, a digital jeweller's scale that I ordered at the beginning of April,  turned up last Friday, and I think I know why it took so long.

In another post, I pointed to a vid of the NZPost CEO apologising for the delays and saying things like "we expect" and "could experience"...

All the while, in the back of shot,  we can see pallets, upon pallets, upon pallets, stacked outside in the weather. See photo below, left side of shot, out through the roller doors.






If you've ever had one of those thermal printed paper receipts, from a shop and left it on your car dashboard, in the sun, you'll notice it fades, quite quickly.

The parcel I received last Friday had a label on each side, one label was completely faded and one was nearly illegible, but just readable enough, to make out my address, so it got delivered. 

I wonder how long it was in the weather?

----------


## MarkN

More NZPost uselessness - an International package with tracking, got changed from "Airline Handling Processing" to "In transit to Local Depot"  two weeks ago. 

Auckland Airport to a North Shore Depot, over two weeks, are they walking it? Crawling it?

In contrast, an item ordered online from Silverdale, North Shore,  yesterday, delivered to Birkenhead, North Shore (31.5 km) today,  by Fastway Couriers,  23 hrs and 12 minutes later.

----------


## Steve123

> More NZPost uselessness - an International package with tracking, got changed from "Airline Handling Processing" to "In transit to Local Depot"  two weeks ago. 
> 
> Auckland Airport to a North Shore Depot, over two weeks, are they walking it? Crawling it?
> 
> In contrast, an item ordered online from Silverdale, North Shore,  yesterday, delivered to Birkenhead, North Shore (31.5 km) today,  by Fastway Couriers,  23 hrs and 12 minutes later.


Lucky your not rural delivery, you can safely add two weeks on from when it finaly clears customs

----------


## MarkN

This next, some humour attached to the NZPost fecklessness.

"Good afternoon xxx,

This is the address on the parcel and the parcel has been handled by the correct agent as per gps. _If not received please look around your property for the item_ or refer to sender so that they can investigate the dispute on your behalf.

If you have any questions, please reply to this email.

Kind regards

xxxx
Customer Care Representative"

My reply ::

Thank you for your suggestion to look around the property to find my parcel. 

Luckily it was in my neighbours mailbox 2/52 xxx rd and not in some other mailbox down the road somewhere. See attached images.

I congratulate NZPost for adding a new dimension to your services,  of Treasure Hunt!  and  See if you can find it!.

I have still some 5 items I ordered from eBay in April, that have yet to be delivered, though one did turn up, a week ago, so I am hopeful. 

I will no longer raise concerns with you, henceforth I will conduct a search, of neighbouring and nearby properties and suburbs, on Monday, Wednesday and Friday which are my suburbs mail delivery days.

_

----------

